# Re-Activation / Re Provisioning in Area w/o Verizon towers.



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still new at this. So please excuse my ignorance as I don't know what to search for except re-provisioning, and Goose306 was kind enough to provide a link in his IMEI thread which I didn't want to hijack worse than I already had.

When I had my old DX in order to activate over the air I had to drive 45 min one way to get to a Verizon tower. Not Fun. I then learned to activate it to use it with the stock rom phone keypad.

This may be all in my head, but when I first got this phone, I would have sworn that the reception was better in the low signal area's where I live and work. Again, this could be all in my head.

What I'm wondering is if re-provisioning the SIM card is the equivalent of activating the phone. Also, another user in the IMEI thread told me to never do the *228 deal ever. Which is exactly what I was going to do this weekend is drive out there and do the *22899 which when I had my DX added 3g for me in my home area. I work with a guy who has an X2 who lives in the Verizon area, but hasn't updated roaming so when he's here at work he doesn't have 3g.

I still have 3g, my IMEI hasn't changed, I did the nvbackup routine. My number shows up as what it should. If I Odin back to stock, and reprovision, can I do that around here? (No Verizon towers) Or should I do the reprovisioning after driving to the Verizon tower area?

I don't want to do this here and end up with a phone that doesn't work. So, if I Odin here or flash a new radio / modem what do I need to do to re-activate? Or is this process un-necessary?

If there are threads or posts that I've missed let me know and I'll have a search. If you need more information let me know.

Oh yeah, Here's what happened. I bought the phone last Wed Evening 14 days ago. That night I installed an AOKP Rom. All was well, in fact I continued flashing different AOKP/Liquid Roms to try them out. I never flashed a modem. Then I decide I want to check out the stock apps so I flash Jelly "Bean" Aroma installer build. After that is when I noticed the difference. I also noticed that in About phone it my number was all zeros but my IMEI was okay. I proceed to remove that rom and install Hilbe's AOKP 11-25 nightly stable, followed later by 11-27 which is where I'm at now with the lean kernel. Right now About phone shows my number correctly as well as everything else. My phone works, has 3g but I'd swear the reception isn't what it was when I bought the phone. Again, it could be placebo.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated I don't mind Odining to Stock, but don't want to screw something up with activation that I can't fix.

Thanks everyone, have a nice day.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I think what you're suggesting is a little much for your situation. Personally, I think you should save yourself the gas and just flash a new modem (also known as "radio") and see if it improves your reception which is best measured in dbm within Settings/About Phone and not wholly on signal bars. The reason I say this is because if you still have data and reception at this current moment then you really just need to see if a different modem maintains a better signal in these less receptive areas. Try a new modem each day ( if you want) in those same areas you notice less signal.

Re-provisioning your Sim card (when on a TW rom): I'm not the most knowledgeable about how equivalent this is to reactivating your phone, but this is most preferred in cases where say your phone number isn't shown in Settings or when you notice loss of data or a loss of IMEI. I would treat this method more as a last resort since this erases everything on your internal storage as well. It' may not necessarily be an issue with your sim, so much as an issue with your phone holding strong signal and transferring data in these areas.

Edit: As I revisit this, I realize you're the same person from this thread here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/page__st__180

Were you having the same issue from this same point as well?


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep Same, I didn't wanna clutter up Goose's thread. Thanks for your advice. On the X when you flash a new radio you have to re-activate. Is this not the case with this phone? Right now in my office I see -96 db/? and its usually a little worse right over 100 to about 104 or 105.

Again that's the only reason I'm afraid to flash a new radio, I'm afraid my phone won't work anymore.

Thanks for your replies both here and there. I quit posting in that area since my IMEI is intact. Not trying to double post or anything, I just didn't wanna keep cluttering up that thread with my issues/misconceptions.


----------

